# Nexus 10 supports 802.11a



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

The Nexus website is incorrect. It support 802.11a and 802.11n 5ghz


----------



## TheShoura (Mar 17, 2012)

802.11a is such an old spec that I haven't seen it in use in over 5 years, my current router doesn't even allow it... I have no idea why anyone would want to use it considering its capable of 1/4 the speed most N routers are capable of. Any router made in the last 5 years sports Wireless G which worked quite a bit better anyway.

802.11n 5Ghz isn't really all that great. The range sucks compared to 802.11n 2.4Ghz, and unless you live in a crowded apartment/condo area with a high density of different wireless networks, 5Ghz doesn't offer very much advantage for a tablet. It is nice that Nexus 10 supports it though. I've used it and have not been able to measure any benefit from it with my router.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use 5GHz just for that reason, there are 23 wireless networks in range of my devices. All of them on 2.4GHz bands.


----------



## Peteriffic (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe OP thought [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] 802.11a was [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] 802.11ac?[/background]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Peteriffic said:


> Maybe OP thought [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] 802.11a was [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] 802.11ac?[/background]


probably. 802.11ac is not even finalized yet, but close to it. 5ghz does have a shorter range as it has more trouble going through walls, but if one is in a crowded area, it'll have a far better signal to noise ratio than 2.4.


----------



## mark.hayes0338 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yarly...finally someone who understand wireless. 5Ghz is largely considered a better freq because there is much less interference with common devices that run 2.4Ghz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mark.hayes0338 said:


> Yarly...finally someone who understand wireless. 5Ghz is largely considered a better freq because there is much less interference with common devices that run 2.4Ghz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, I believe even microwave ovens can potentially cause issues from being close enough to 2.4ghz. I think they operate at like ~2.45Ghz.

For anyone else curious, take a look at this link for reference[1]. Shorter wavelength means higher frequency (amount of time it takes for the wave to repeat itself). Higher frequency means the wave is more susceptible to interference from physical objects and weakens quicker over long distances (think AM radio [where you can pick up stations 500+ miles away on a good night] versus FM that barely goes outside of most cities)[2]. It's kind of like that but on a smaller scale. AM stations are also farther apart on the frequency range so they don't interfere, while FM ones are closer together if you check out your radio. Some might also think of hertz measurements as confusing, but hertz are just inverse seconds (1/seconds). So like a 60hz monitor refreshes itself 60 times a second.

[1] http://www.qrg.north...wavelength.html
[2] http://www.cybercoll...rtv/frtv017.htm


----------

